# Trema no espanhol



## MPA

Eu li que a trema no espanhol é usada nas letras U e I. Então, qual a utilidade da trema na I?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

MPA said:


> Eu li que a trema no espanhol é usada nas letras U e I. Então, qual a utilidade da trema na I?


 
 Onde leu isso? Essa é nova pra mim. 

*Edição*: Veja aqui: diéresis, na b. Pode ser...

Abraços.


----------



## Pablo D

trema = diéresis

Del DRAE http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=diéresis


*1. *f._ Gram._ Pronunciación en sílabas distintas de dos vocales que normalmente forman diptongo, como _ru-í-na_ por _rui-na, vi-o-le-ta_ por _vio-le-ta._ En el verso, la *diéresis* es considerada como licencia poética por la preceptiva tradicional.


Supongo que la pregunta corresponde a la acepción 5, y en ese caso es sólo para la u:

*5. *f._ Ortogr._ Signo ortográfico (¨) que se pone sobre la _u_ de las sílabas _gue, gui,_ para representar que esa letra representa un sonido que debe pronunciarse, como en _vergüenza, argüir._


----------



## Tomby

MPA said:


> Eu li que a trema no espanhol é usada nas letras U e I. Então, qual a utilidade da trema na I?


Não exactamente. Só se usa na vogal "u" e quando antecede nalguns casos às vogais "e" e "i". Serve para indicar que se deve pronunciar o "u". Por exemplo, em "_cigüeña_" e "_pingüino_" indica que devem pronunciar-se os "u" respectivamente, quer dizer, que não se deve pronunciar como "g_ue_rra" e "g_ui_tarra". 
Por essa razão, para os espanhóis cria confusão algumas palavras que no Brasil usam trema e em Portugal não: arguido (argüido), cinquenta (cinqüenta), tranquilo (tranqüilo), etc. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.
-
-
Em tempo:
Talvez cheguei tarde para responder, mas devo dizer que eu desconhecia o ponto "b" do link inserido por Girogio e ponto "3" do link inserido por Pablo D, inclusive escrevi os exemplos que aparecem nesses links no Word e o corrector ortográfico indica... ¡erro gramatical! Incrível, mas certo.  
Feliz fim-de-semana para todos vocês!


----------



## MPA

> *3.     * f._ Métr._ Signo ortográfico (¨) que se pone sobre la primera vocal del diptongo cuyas vocales han de pronunciarse separadamente, como en _vïuda, rüido._ Se emplea a veces sobre la vocal débil, para deshacer un diptongo en voces de igual estructura y de distinta prosodia, como en _pïe,_ del verbo _piar._


Então a palavra Rüm é pronunciada como ru-m (com o som do _r_ hispânico)?


----------



## EL GANCHO

O trema só existe em espanhol sobre o u no caso dos grupos _güe, güi_, para a vogal ser pronunciada, pois normalmente nessa posição não tem som. São poucas palavras, mas pode aparecer e é obrigatório.

O outro caso, sobre o i (e também sobre o u) *apenas* acontece (aliás pouco frequentemente) na poesia para separar *artificialmente* as vogais de um diptongo. É uma licença poética e *nunca* o verás na língua corrente. Se não estiveres interessado em poesia, podes esquecer. De facto, aposto que nem 1% dos hispanofalantes conhece...


----------



## Tomby

MPA said:


> Então a palavra Rüm é pronunciada como ru-m (com o som do _r_ hispânico)?


Eu pronunciaria igual que sem trema [rum] porque julgo neste caso que a trema só faz a função de respeitar o nome original. Por exemplo, aqui também não faz a função pela qual se usa em espanhol, Münster, ora com trema, ora sem trema, se pronuncia [munster].
Feliz Domingo!
TT.


----------



## MPA

Tombatossals said:


> Eu pronunciaria igual que sem trema [rum] porque julgo neste caso que a trema só faz a função de respeitar o nome original. Por exemplo, aqui também não faz a função pela qual se usa em espanhol, Münster, ora com trema, ora sem trema, se pronuncia [munster].
> Feliz Domingo!
> TT.


Ent~~ao nesse caso ela é inútil?


----------



## Outsider

_Rüm_ e _Münster_ não são palavras espanholas. A primeira é turca e a segunda alemã.


----------



## MPA

Outsider said:


> _Rüm_ e _Münster_ não são palavras espanholas. A primeira é turca e a segunda alemã.


Sim, sim. Mas a pergunta é se ela muda alguma coisa na pronuncia da palavra?


----------



## Outsider

Penso que só pessoas muito preciosistas se preocupam em distinguir um _u_ dum _ü_ quando estão a falar espanhol. Tal e qual como em português.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> Penso que só pessoas muito preciosistas se preocupam em distinguir um _u_ dum _ü_ quando estão a falar espanhol. Tal e qual como em português.




MPA: uma pessoa que fale espanhol e desconheça a língua portuguesa, ao ler, pronuncia igual "São Paulo" e "Sao Paulo" (mal escrito por não levar til). Pessoalmente, eu não sei distinguir Rüm, Münster ou Malmö com o sem crase. 
Cumprimentos! 
TT


----------



## Outsider

Eu sei como se pronunciam essas palavras no original, mas no meio de outras palavras em português dá mais jeito aportuguesar um pouco a pronúncia. Para usar a pronúncia original exacta preciso de fazer um esforço e abrandar a velocidade da fala.


----------



## MPA

Eu não vejo utilidade em usar um caracter que não é do idioma (e que não esteja no seu uso normal) só para manter a escrita original.
Bem, obrigado a todos pela ajuda, e também por agüentar um cabeça-dura igual a mim.


----------



## Outsider

É uma questão debatível. Em tempos mais recuados, o hábito era aportuguesar (ou latinizar, helenizar, espanholizar, etc.) todas as palavras estrangeiras.

Mas hoje em dia é mais habitual manter a grafia dos nomes próprios idêntica ou próxima da original, mesmo quando na prática a pronúncia não é bem a mesma. Penso que as razões para isso são principalmente duas:

- Manter a grafia dos nomes próprios demonstra conhecimento de outras línguas -- um certo cosmopolitanismo. Para alguns, é quase uma questão de respeito.
- Hoje em dia estamos expostos a uma quantidade muito maior de palavras estrangeiras que em séculos mais recuados. Não há quem dê conta de tanto aportuguesamento!

Mas claro que tudo isto é uma questão de gosto. Eu, por exemplo, não gosto muito de como em inglês se mantém muitas vezes a grafia dos substantivos _comuns_ de origem estrangeira, mesmo quando não tem nada que ver com a grafia inglesa habitual.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que conservar a grafia origianal no sobrenome, é uma afirmação da propria identidade. Se eu fosse filho de um um /uma pessoa com sobrenome estrangeiro, costaria de conserva-lo na escrita, aliás que utilizasse a pronuncia local.


----------

